# Nice Unit HCC Luna Encantada in Playa Del Carmen



## steve b (Jun 9, 2008)

Currently staying at the original HCC unit in Playa del Carmen.  This unit is truely beachfront, and I mean beachfront, you could easily throw a rock to the water.  True Mexico experience which we like plus the usual plush HCC interior.  Also spending a few nights at the New Royal property called the Royal Haciendas, nice units but priced at 47k for 1 annual week, really makes me feel that my early on HCC membership for 25 days was a great bargain. So far a great Holiday.
steve b


----------



## saluki (Jun 10, 2008)

steve-

Any issues with the new disco next door?

Are you in the ground floor or penthouse unit?

Have a great stay!


----------



## steve b (Jun 10, 2008)

ground floor unit, Disco seems to be closed up so no problem
steve


----------



## saluki (Jun 11, 2008)

Closed as in out-of-business?


----------



## steve b (Jun 11, 2008)

looks out of business, but the real test to make sure will be Friday night, will update you then
steve b


----------



## Laura7811 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just want to say have a great time...We stayed in that unit last summer it was a great vacation. If you're in the mood for Italian-- try Il Pescadore, If I recall it's on 10th street... ask some locals they will know.

 Also visit Jave Joe's. Nice ex new yorkers to chat with.

Laura


----------



## steve b (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info Laura, we really had a great time, as to the Disco next door, they are remodeling it, so I guess it will open back up.  Heck more entertainment....
steve


----------

